

Show HN: HopOver – Find out what's up and who's up for it - chromelyke
http://gethopover.com/

======
smt88
So this is for me to meet up with friends, right? Not strangers?

I really, really wish my friends would use something like this, but they
won't. It's been a struggle over the course of 2 years to get them all on
Venmo. P2P payments are a no-brainer and even life-changing, but they were
just too lazy. And as of now, I have about 1/3 of them on Hangouts instead of
SMS.

Things like this are great, but even young, relatively tech-friendly people
are too set in their ways.

~~~
chromelyke
It actually works both ways. You can filter on friends or see all that are
sharing location.

------
chromelyke
We developed this app rapidly over the last several weeks and would love some
feedback from HN so we can iterate on the experience while working toward a
cross platform experience.

